# Crysis custom cfg:



## Jrob (Jul 15, 2008)

*Crysis Extreme Quality 1.3*

*Extreme-quality*







These configs will bring you past very high with smoother & consistent framerates.
Minimum spec is a 8800GT/GTX or equivalent, and a decent dual core processor.


*Thanks:*

Special thanks to Koroush Ghazi over at tweakguides & to MADBoris for his guide on the commands,
and to all the the forum members who tested to help me improve these configs...


*Tweaks:*

If you have trouble running the extreme version try these tweaks.

 "r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate=3" change to 0.05
 "e_recursion_view_dist_ratio=0.15"  change to 0.1
 "e_view_dist_ratio=80"  lower to 60-50
 "e_shadows_cast_view_dist_ratio=0.8"  change this to 0.5


*Changelog:*

Version 1.0.1:

Increased fps slightly by lowering shadow lod on terrain.
Tweaked physics to improve performance.
Increased view distance slightly and water reflections.
Increased water reflections pixels update distance.

Version 1.0.2:

Removed uneeded cmds that were already being activated through cvar folder with "sys_spec_Full"
Changed the cmd depthoffield=1 to 2 for a more natural look.
Soften & blur shadows for a more realistic look.
Increased Shadows cast view distance slightly.
Change HDR brightoffset to default.
Increased sprite distant ratio.


Version 1.3:

Fixed performance drop with beams, (i.e.) flashlights, and headlights
Improved performance on lite version.
Improved reflections on both version.
Lite version can be used online now.
Added new cvars & updated readme's. 


Version 1.31:

Fixed stuttering & increased performance.
Added more cmds for users to customize.


*Features:*

 Increased lod distances on terrain, vegetation, sprites & shadows.

 Increased water reflections distance and quality & tweaked the update
    distances.

 Added "sys_spec_Full" to force all other cmds not in the config to
    very high.

 Increase battle dust range in meters.

 Optimize particles & physics.

 Tweaked shadows & ssao varibles for best visual lighting.

 Solved many artifacts with lod & shadows with vanilla settings.
    (ie; screen flickering, terrain, water, and shadows updating)

 Better water reflections, waves, & update distances.

 Better detailed mountains and surface terrain.

 Better shadows & post processing effects.

 Better view distances.

 Better bump maps.

 Better HDR effects.       

*Installation for Windows Vista:*

 Extract .rar file with winrar/winzip.

 Place the "autoexec.cfg" file into your; "\Program Files\Electronic
    Arts/Crytek/Crysis/Game" folder.

 When inside game hit tilde(~)key, if you see my art it loaded
    successfully.


*Installation for Windows XP:*

 Extract .rar file with winrar/winzip.

 Place the CVarGroups folder into your: \Program Files  
    \Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Game\Config folder" *Remove the
    old one and back it up if you like, thers one on the crysis dvd.

 Place the "autoexec.cfg" file into your; "\Program Files\Electronic
    Arts/Crytek/Crysis/Game" folder.

 When inside game hit tilde(~)key, if you see my art it loaded
    successfully.

*Note*:
In certain situations Crysis may startup in window mode,
if this happens try to enable fullscreen mode in graphic options,
or by hitting *Alt+Enter*.

*Note*:
Before playing online with the extreme version you will need to change the
cmd  "e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096" to 2048 to avoid a punkbuster kick.

*These are in game shots*















*These are some editor shots no AA or AF was used*



















=======================================================
=======================================================

*upcoming config:*




===============================================
Config & Art by: Jmanrob & Forum members



***Links***

Extreme Quality v 1.3
http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905

http://genvision.net/filebase.php?d=1&id=8&c_old=8&what=c&page=1


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice. How bout a little explanation on what it does specifically, and how it runs on current hardware?


----------



## Jrob (Jul 15, 2008)

*config*

^ moved to top sorry


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 15, 2008)

The screenies look awesome, I've been using this one for ages, bit I'll give your one a try


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 15, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> The screenies look awesome, I've been using this one for ages, bit I'll give your one a try



I get 30FPS average on that one, I'll be benching this one right now.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 15, 2008)

getting about the same FPS as the old one, but I think it looks a little bit nicer, I might keep it


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 15, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> getting about the same FPS as the old one, but I think it looks a little bit nicer, I might keep it



Odd, I gained 4FPS, and the image quality is bomb! It's a keeper for me.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 15, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Odd, I gained 4FPS, and the image quality is bomb! It's a keeper for me.



Thats great news glad you guys like it  enjoy...


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice contribution  you've been thanked  what are you going to do in v 1.03


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2008)

DLing now ill tell you what  I think  I just hope it runs on my puny 3850!


----------



## Jarman (Jul 15, 2008)

looks good!  think i need a reformat though (must still be traces of nvidia drivers in system :'( )

:


----------



## Jarman (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm, doesnt seem to matter what i set the AA to, i get almost the same FPS.  Need more MHz outta this cpu 

not bad considering the settings though:


----------



## newconroer (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing that stands out for me in these screens, is some of the lighting and smoothing on the textures of plants and flora (at least the larger ones).

From my own experience/tinkering, and any others' I've seen around the web, the only time those kind of 'plush' visuals are achieved is when having access to the shaders that Crytek used in the promotional videos almost two years ago. They made it clear that they removed some of them due to performance issues, and were set to release a patch containing such content; unfortunatley it doesn't seem that will happen.


Yet then again, maybe this suggests that the shader are there, and were rendered inate by Crytek?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice ^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2008)

Did I do  it right, doesnt really look like the screenshots :X and yes I do see your jungle thing in the console lol

 BTW this made Very High settings very playable  I got 10-14fps with out this and 24-30 with  Thanks man!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 15, 2008)

*** If you have trouble running the cfg, try the following; 

"e_view_dist_ratio="lower this value like 50 

"e_shadows_cast_view_dist_ratio=" lower this to like 0.5 

"e_shadows_max_texture_size=" lower this to 768 
======================================= 

This config is aimed at rigs that can play veryhigh with no problem. Try the tweaks above if your getting poor performance, should get a increase of like 4-5 fps with above tweaks, and without losing any noticeable quality.

The screenshots above were taking inside the editor. click on link below to see some ingame shots at top portion of the crymod thread, thanks..

Regards...

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=31242


----------



## Jrob (Jul 15, 2008)

*1.03*



DrPepper said:


> Nice contribution  you've been thanked  what are you going to do in v 1.03



Well depends on the feedback mate, might be an update to improve performance without loss of quality...

I'm already working on a config for warhead I dont knoe the new varibles yet either:|


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 15, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Well depends on the feedback mate, might be an update to improve performance without loss of quality...
> 
> I'm already working on a config for warhead I dont knoe the new varibles yet either:|



Would you be able to release a .cfg that just looks plain out amazing, without worrying about performance...I wana see what Crysis can do.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 15, 2008)

my fps did not chenge at all, and it looks the same for me


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 15, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> my fps did not chenge at all, and it looks the same for me



Like, the quality is the same as regular high?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Jrob said:


> *** If you have trouble running the cfg, try the following;
> 
> "e_view_dist_ratio="lower this value like 50
> 
> ...



I get high 30's low 40's using those at 720p nice!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 16, 2008)

*in game*

Here are some in game shots;





































These are all in game shots with the config, only thing diff is I use "depthoffield=1"  I have it set at 2 in the config because most people rather the blurred back ground textures, I prefer dof=1,  it makes the distant terrain alot sharper.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 16, 2008)

Jarman said:


> hmm, doesnt seem to matter what i set the AA to, i get almost the same FPS.  Need more MHz outta this cpu
> 
> not bad considering the settings though:



Jarman thats because in the autoexec I have the cmd "r_useedgeAA=1" enabled.

If you want to use AA set edge_aa to 0... I recommend using edge_AA very minmal performance loss compared to AA.

* All screenshots above had no AA or AF, just "r_useedge_AA=1"


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

I should be getting my HD 4850 on Friday, do you have any configs for vista that just make the game look better, not just optimize? I wouldn't try one on my 3850, barely plays all VHigh + your config  I just want to see what the 4850 can push out!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I should be getting my HD 4850 on Friday, do you have any configs for vista that just make the game look better, not just optimize? I wouldn't try one on my 3850, barely plays all VHigh + your config  I just want to see what the 4850 can push out!



Sure I can make it to where your card will overheat and burn your mobo...lol seriously there's not much more to do that would really make it look better. You could increase the shadow rez and the lod distances though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

naw im gonna be running the fan at 100% and try and put my IceQ on it. So it cant get much better looking? That sucks


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2008)

Excellent work Jrob!  I love the way it looks and performs!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> naw im gonna be running the fan at 100% and try and put my IceQ on it. So it cant get much better looking? That sucks



Well it can look better but it would run like crap. Play with the settings, and try diff values.

Here is a good link to some of the cmds and what they do. 

http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11614&p=1


----------



## Jrob (Jul 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Excellent work Jrob!  I love the way it looks and performs!



Thanks man enjoy....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks nice, I was gonna do a similar Crysis mod, only mine focussed on maxing image quality while maintaining high FPS, kinda like my STALKER engine mod. Nice work.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

i would like to know how to install Crysis on my pc...
well more like do i install the game first then download the patch? and what patch do i need to install... all or just the most recent?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

Install game, download patches and apply them, all of them (I think 1.2 is the most recent).  Then put the autoexec.cfg in the game folder.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Install game, download patches and apply them, all of them (I think 1.2 is the most recent).  Then put the autoexec.cfg in the game folder.


Thank you Oli... would you mind posting a link on the patch i need..


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=20664

dowload links in 1st post


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Looks nice, I was gonna do a similar Crysis mod, only mine focussed on maxing image quality while maintaining high FPS, kinda like my *STALKER engine mod*. Nice work.



whats the mod ? what does it do ?

nice work jrob, i'll give it a try when i get a new card , cant do much on current card /7600GT|| .


----------



## MadClown (Jul 19, 2008)

looks great man, i gotta try this


----------



## rampage (Jul 19, 2008)

this may be a bit of a stupid question, but is there any difference when running the mod in 64bit vs 32bit ?

jrob, i may have missed it, but what are the system specs of the machine you are running this on? i am asuming my machine should run this ok  (rig is in system specs)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=20664
> 
> dowload links in 1st post


thanks so much Oli... just getting ready to install the game and patch 1.2 and hot fix 1.21


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

It runs beautifully in full DX10 + 2xAA 1440x900 with my HD 4850


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 19, 2008)

rampage said:


> i am asuming my machine should run this ok  (rig is in system specs)



if your machine will not run this , then i doubt any other machine will .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 19, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Would you be able to release a .cfg that just looks plain out amazing, without worrying about performance...I wana see what Crysis can do.



please do jrob this is utterly amazing....i would like to know if theirs something you could do for maximum looks though.....for the same exact reason...but thank you for the custom cfg's wow dude ...wow


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

I already asked him he said his config is about the best it will look.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

can someone give me the command to show fps in crysis? (not fraps)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there a command for thirdperson also?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> can someone give me the command to show fps in crysis? (not fraps)



hmm if i remember correctly



```
r_displayinfo=1
```


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hmm if i remember correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks solaris... i'll give it a go shortly


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is there a command for thirdperson also?



add

```
-devmode
```

to the target line of the crysis shortcut then while in game press F1


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hmm if i remember correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it didnt work...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 19, 2008)

im sorry try a space between the "=" and the 1 i forgot about that particular oddity.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im sorry try a space between the "=" and the 1 i forgot about that particular oddity.


ok thanks Solaris ill try after the defrag is finished...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry to be a pain guys but im a nub at Crysis... just installed the game today... i installed the patch for visual in the game folder.. do i need to enable anything in the game menu or does it engage automatically?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

It engages automatically


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> It engages automatically


ok ill try and let you know after the Hd is done defraggn... hey i installed the Patch 1.2 and also the hot fix 1.2... is that all i need to be installed? i don't need install allll the patches do i?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

You dont need to install any more, 1.2 is the most recent.  Just pop the autoexec.cfg file in the game folder and enjoy the beauty


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> You dont need to install any more, 1.2 is the most recent.  Just pop the autoexec.cfg file in the game folder and enjoy the beauty


thanks man!!! sweet cant wait to see how it looks on this 3870x2 gpu...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

looks great but causes my machine to crash and find the game settings very buggy... cant enable full screen and stuff like that


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 20, 2008)

That's wierd, is your card overclocked at all?  And which drivers are you using?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> That's wierd, is your card overclocked at all?  And which drivers are you using?


using a stable 8.5 ccc and yeah the gpu is o/c'd mildly... even the vista blue spinning wheel stopped turning.... i had to do a uninstall of Crysis and after rebooting same thing... i then did a system restore.... now my system is working the way it was b4 the Patch


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

well after a system restore all is good once again... does anybody know if i can use a xbox 360 pc controller for COD4?


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well after a system restore all is good once again... does anybody know if i can use a xbox 360 pc controller for COD4?



You can, but why?...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> You can, but why?...


why not!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope. Doesn't work for me. Plus you would utterly raped on CoD4 if tried using a controller lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 20, 2008)

keyboard and mouse FTW!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> looks great but causes my machine to crash and find the game settings very buggy... cant enable full screen and stuff like that



Playing in window mode will cause massive lag, and cut your fps in half. There is a option to enable it in game settings or graphics menu. Are you using gamecopyworld  fixed  no-dvd.exe? That has caused me to get stuck in window mode.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 20, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> please do jrob this is utterly amazing....i would like to know if theirs something you could do for maximum looks though.....for the same exact reason...but thank you for the custom cfg's wow dude ...wow



Sorry been out of state at work, sure I'll see what I can do this week...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Playing in window mode will cause massive lag, and cut your fps in half. There is a option to enable it in game settings or graphics menu. Are you using gamecopyworld  fixed  no-dvd.exe? That has caused me to get stuck in window mode.



I use the one (no-dvd exe) from gameburnworld, for 1.2. Works fine for me with the cfg file.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 20, 2008)

rampage said:


> this may be a bit of a stupid question, but is there any difference when running the mod in 64bit vs 32bit ?
> 
> jrob, i may have missed it, but what are the system specs of the machine you are running this on? i am asuming my machine should run this ok  (rig is in system specs)



Well supposedly running vista 64-bit you should get a performance increase of about 15% playin crysis, though i never tested this. http://www.neowin.net/news/gamers/07/10/31/crysis-15-more-performance-with-vista-x64

My rig;

Q6700, Asus Extreme Striker, 2 XFX 8800 GTX Sli, 2x150GB Raptors, 2-Gig Corsair Dominator pc-8500, Cooler Master Cosmos Case, 20'' Dell 2008wfp monitor, Vista Ultimate


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sorry to be a pain guys but im a nub at Crysis... just installed the game today... i installed the patch for visual in the game folder.. do i need to enable anything in the game menu or does it engage automatically?



did that line of code ever work? seperating the = and 1 should have done it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> did that line of code ever work? seperating the = and 1 should have done it.


no it didnt solaris...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no it didnt solaris...



really?  huh iv always used that what was the error message in the consol?


----------



## Jrob (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no it didnt solaris...



Type this in console...

con_restricted=0
r_displayinfo=1

This should work if your using my autoexec


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 20, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> whats the mod ? what does it do ?
> 
> nice work jrob, i'll give it a try when i get a new card , cant do much on current card /7600GT|| .



It optimises, fixes, and re-enables various X-Ray engine features that were seemingly deliberately crippled to make Clear Sky look more impressive.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 20, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> It optimises, fixes, and re-enables various X-Ray engine features that were seemingly deliberately crippled to make Clear Sky look more impressive.



wrong topic lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Right topic, wolf2009 quoted me saying something about my STALKER engine mod and wanted to know what the mod does


----------



## Jrob (Jul 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> please do jrob this is utterly amazing....i would like to know if theirs something you could do for maximum looks though.....for the same exact reason...but thank you for the custom cfg's wow dude ...wow



Try this out, it has increased view distances, increased lods, and increased battle dust range.

If your pc craps out dont blame me!


copy everything above first line, go to start run and type notepad in the cmd box, and paste everything into notepad and save as autoexec.cfg.   "don't save as .txt"

***xp users change may have to use sys_spec_Full=3

The forums font size will screw up my lines that's why you will see the spaces in the categories.




                                                                                             Extreme-Quality 

_______________________________________________________________________
con_restricted=0
sys_spec_Full=4
___________________________________________<Antialising&Filtering>_____
r_FSAA=0
r_FSAA_samples=0
r_FSAA_quality=0
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=0
r_UseEdgeAA=2 
__________________________________________________<Misc.>______________
e_screenshot_file_format=jpg
e_screenshot_height=2880
e_screenshot_quality=100
e_screenshot_width=5376
r_displayinfo=0
r_MultiGPU=2
______________________________________________<ObjectDetails>__________
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=8192
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=256
e_lods=1
e_lod_ratio=10
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_custom_ratio_min=1
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=1.8
e_view_dist_ratio=160
e_view_dist_ratio_detail=64
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=48
sys_flash_curve_tess_error=1
________________________________________________<Particles>____________
e_particles_lod=1
e_particles_max_emitter_draw_screen=48
e_particles_receive_shadows=1
e_particles_thread=1
e_max_entity_lights=20
_________________________________________________<Physics>_____________
e_cull_veg_activation=70
e_foliage_wind_activation_dist=30
e_phys_ocean_cell=0.2
es_MaxPhysDist=100
es_MaxPhysDistInvisible=25
p_max_MC_iters=7000
sys_physics_CPU=1
___________________________________________<PostProcessingEffects>_____
g_battleDust_enable=1
g_battleRange=100
r_ColorGrading=1
r_DepthOfField=2
r_MotionBlur=1
_____________________________________________<Shaders&Lighting>________
r_HDRlevel=0.75
r_SSAO_amount=0.4
r_SSAO_darkening=1.1
r_UsePom=1
_________________________________________________<Shadows>_____________
e_shadows_cast_view_dist_ratio=1.5
e_shadows_from_terrain_in_all_lods=1
e_shadows_max_texture_size=1024
r_ShadowBlur=3
r_ShadowJittering=1.5
r_TerrainAO_FadeDist=3 
_________________________________________________<Textures>____________
r_DetailDistance=20
r_DynTexMaxSize=100
r_EnvCMResolution=2
r_EnvTexResolution=3
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval=0.025
r_TexAtlasSize=2048
r_TexResolution=0
r_ReflectionsQuality=3
r_VegetationSpritesTexRes=128
_____________________________________________<VolumetricEffects>_______
r_Beams=1
r_BeamsDistFactor=0.01
r_BeamsMaxSlices=300
_______________________________________________<WaterEffects>__________
q_ShaderWater=3
r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate=3
r_WaterReflectionsQuality=3
r_WaterUpdateDistance=-1
r_WaterUpdateFactor=0.01 
________________________________________________<Mountains>____________
e_terrain_lod_ratio=0.7
e_terrain_normal_map=0
e_terrain_texture_lod_ratio=0.7
r_TexturesStreaming=0
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2008)

i sat there for half an hour typing those ^ commands into the console, most of them dont make a difference but the sum of them equals some amazing grafix, only lost one frame too


----------



## Jrob (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeno said:


> i sat there for half an hour typing those ^ commands into the console, most of them dont make a difference but the sum of them equals some amazing grafix, only lost one frame too



They do make a diff, you just not seeing it because of the spot your faceing. I can assure you lost more than 2 fps, that also depends where your player is viewing. ie; go enter the cmds while viewing the mountains on first lvl.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2008)

@Jrob...I did a bit of googling to find out that windowed mode can be corrected by starting the game, and hitting Alt+Enter. This will make it go fullscreen, and if you save and exit then it should stay in full screen mode!


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2008)

Jrob said:


> They do make a diff, you just not seeing it because of the spot your faceing. I can assure you lost more than 2 fps, that also depends where your player is viewing. ie; go enter the cmds while viewing the mountains on first lvl.



i was looking over the valley in relic, next to the waterfall... where the sun is setting. and yes i only lost one frame


----------



## Jrob (Jul 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @jrob...I did a bit of googling to find out that windowed mode can be corrected by starting the game, and hitting Alt+Enter. This will make it go fullscreen, and if you save and exit then it should stay in full screen mode!



Thanks for the info man.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 22, 2008)

I've updated the first page with some very good tweaks for the autoexec for peeps with slower systems..

I will upload my final version of the config today on crymod, it will have a lite version included in the .rar for slower systems.

Thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 23, 2008)

I just finished playing 1.2, and it looks super!...better than 1.02. It takes a performance hit thou, this cfg runs at 28FPS for me, and 31FPS for 1.02(with object motionblur...r_MotionBlur=5)


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 23, 2008)

1.2
Run #1- DX9 1280x1024 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: 32.81







1.2 Lite
Run #1- DX9 1280x1024 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: 35.94






There is not much visual difference between the two, great job Jrob!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 23, 2008)

The difference is mainly in the water and view distances. The lite_version has the default water settings and lower view distances.

Still waiting for crymod to activate the files 

here is a comparison; notice the water reflections of the mountains.

lite_vesion:





EQ:


----------



## Jrob (Jul 24, 2008)

*1.2 updated, also I have included a lite version for slower systems.


Crysis Extreme Quality


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Cant wait to try it out when I get my 4850 back from RMA! Think the lite version would work well with my 3650?


----------



## Jrob (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Cant wait to try it out when I get my 4850 back from RMA! Think the lite version would work well with my 3650?



It should as its toned down with hardly any visual quality loss.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

So do I set up the advanced options graphics or do they adjust automatically like the extreme one?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2008)

that is why i liked crysis because it looked so great

i tried out some of the other fixes and mods but there was too much choice

i will try this one tho


----------



## Jrob (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> So do I set up the advanced options graphics or do they adjust automatically like the extreme one?



If using vista it will automatically set your graphics to very high and then all the cmds below sys_spec_full cmd will get activated to bring the quality even higher.

Xp is diff, you see veryhigh is *locked in xp so thats why you have to use the cvar folder. The cvar folder is modified tricking the game to use high when infact the cmds have been altered to veryhigh...

I don't have xp installed, but I dont think you even need to go into the graphic menu, as I have the cmd "sys_spec_Full=3" in the xp version, which is really very high.

1=low spec
2=medium
3=high (modified with cvar folder for xp)
4=veryhigh


lite version will do the same as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea it plays like crap if I dont change the options  im on Vista


----------



## Jrob (Jul 24, 2008)

did you try the lite version?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats what im using


----------



## Jrob (Jul 24, 2008)

Its the same config as before, make sure your in full screen.

Might need your 4850


----------



## IcrushitI (Jul 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> @jrob...I did a bit of googling to find out that windowed mode can be corrected by starting the game, and hitting Alt+Enter. This will make it go fullscreen, and if you save and exit then it should stay in full screen mode!



Alt enter works, still can't save my setting tho. I have an idea of why but I have to take some time to try it out .Thanks for your help, at least now I don't have to wait and change the screen in game.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd love to install the new patch but im affraid that it will mess with my pc again....any new ideas why my O/S mucked up with the update from ya?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

You didn't install it in the registry or win32 did you?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm..never really been interested in the game, but I was told just relying on the Demo isn't justice...a buddy tossed me his copy...I will install it and give it a run! I've been playing Far Cry lately, so might as well give this a try. I'm interested in this mod, my rig runs the demo at around only 25-30FPS at 1440x900 everything Very Hi in DX10, no AA...but that's the most I've ever seen at that level too! My 9600GT would do most on High no AA at about the same frames iirc.

This mod seems interesting though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You didn't install it in the registry or win32 did you?


yeah i installed in the game folder like i was suposta do and it caused my rig to crash and nothing was the same until i re-installed the o/s again


----------



## Jrob (Jul 26, 2008)

Those of you interested in the GTX280 watch this vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQdrJCPsWF0&feature=related


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Those of you interested in the GTX280 watch this vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQdrJCPsWF0&feature=related



Nice! lol! Tri-SLI seems pretty insane if it can pull off 60FPS like that! Impressive!

I love my GTX 260 thus far it's been a true champ, and after $60 off my original purchase price (-$30 yesterday since the card went on sale, Newegg phonecall success in 5 minutes!, and -$30 for MIR...total price $239.99 shipped!). I can't wait to put it through it's paces with some heavier gaming soon!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Those of you interested in the GTX280 watch this vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQdrJCPsWF0&feature=related



That dude is awesome. Hes laughing at a dead 600$ card


----------



## Jrob (Jul 26, 2008)

happy 4th of july guys we just busted a $600 card!

ROFL lets push it even futher


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright, just got the game installed, updated to 1.1 (I don't plan on multiplayer, is there any reason to go 1.2? seems MP based...). I loaded up your autoexec before opening the game for the first time, also using x64 mode. It seems like the boulder/rock textures are kinda lower quality or blurry...the bump map seems ok though.

I can't tell ya if it's improved or not since I haven't run the game w/o it, but I suppose compared to the demo, it runs a little faster and the lighting effects are improved! The game looks pretty damn good, and I think your autoexec is helping with performance, I want to find a way to see what my FPS are in the game if it reports it like FarCry does..I wish my EVGA Precision OSD would work with x64 games!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

FPS on screen... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=893988&postcount=71


----------



## newconroer (Jul 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Alright, just got the game installed, updated to 1.1 (I don't plan on multiplayer, is there any reason to go 1.2? seems MP based...). I loaded up your autoexec before opening the game for the first time, also using x64 mode. It seems like the boulder/rock textures are kinda lower quality or blurry...the bump map seems ok though.
> 
> I can't tell ya if it's improved or not since I haven't run the game w/o it, but I suppose compared to the demo, it runs a little faster and the lighting effects are improved! The game looks pretty damn good, and I think your autoexec is helping with performance, I want to find a way to see what my FPS are in the game if it reports it like FarCry does..I wish my EVGA Precision OSD would work with x64 games!




Yes, it did seem like texture quality was lower. I just went back to normal 'very high' across the board, put 4xaa on, Supersampling transparency and vsynch.

25fps at 1920, I can't complain, and of course as always, Crysis is forgiving at some lower end frames, so, working fine for me.

Silly to think that under the same conditions a 640 GTS could come within ten to fifteen frames of that, but playing at eleven fps isn't fun hehe.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah but 10-15 frames in Crysis is huge compared to a lot of other games out there too, gotta keep that in mind. LoL I don't think my poor single 260 could handle the load you're putting on the 280's tho! Crysis is running good, 25-40FPS thus far in the first 10 minutes of the game I played.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 26, 2008)

Kursah you should update to 1.2 patch, I tested each cmd in the latest patch.

Try the lite version it runs really smooth


----------



## newconroer (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh no Kursah, that's not SLI 280s. I haven't hooked them up yet; that's just a single.

IF SLI I'd expect at least five more frames haha.

Your 260 should do it. Just keep MSAA at 2x, Vsynch off *maybe on, who knows!*, and supersampling off or set to multisampling if you wish.

I'm not using 1.2 either, so I hear I'm at a disadvantage?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm my 260 feels smooth with those settings...I haven't had any hitches or any FPS lower than 25-26...usually closer to 30 with AA at 2x...I don't have Vsync on. I got the stupid 1334 error when trying 1.2 patch, found out I'm supposed to install PB to avoid that error I guess...so I'm re-installing.

I'll do the 1.2 and 1.2.1 soon tho! Jrob, you really think I should try the lite version? I'll have to read the differences, I bought this card to crank graphics up in everything, I figured this 260 would have the grunt to do Crysis on Very Hi @ 1440x900, which it seems to..gotta say the 2AA cut it down, it played pretty good with 4xAA, but would dip to about 19-21FPS too..lol! I may have to OC this 260 yet!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Hmm my 260 feels smooth with those settings...I haven't had any hitches or any FPS lower than 25-26...usually closer to 30 with AA at 2x...I don't have Vsync on. I got the stupid 1334 error when trying 1.2 patch, found out I'm supposed to install PB to avoid that error I guess...so I'm re-installing.
> 
> I'll do the 1.2 and 1.2.1 soon tho! Jrob, you really think I should try the lite version? I'll have to read the differences, I bought this card to crank graphics up in everything, I figured this 260 would have the grunt to do Crysis on Very Hi @ 1440x900, which it seems to..gotta say the 2AA cut it down, it played pretty good with 4xAA, but would dip to about 19-21FPS too..lol! I may have to OC this 260 yet!




The main differences is water reflections and view distance thats it, even the lite version water effects and lods are tweaked above vanilla veryhigh. Notice the reflections and fps hit of the two pics.

comparison:1 lite version;






comparison:2 extreme version







Here some pics of me playin lite with 40fps to 45, lowest dip is like 34fps


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

eeep PB for 1.2 patch..ack nooooooooooo


Dropping to 18-21 isn't a big deal.

Try decreasing the pre render to 1 or 2 in your Nvidia or Nhancer control panel.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

I got it re-installed, 1.2 and 1.2.1 installed...I'm gonna play a little more with the extreme version, it actually seems to be running better and a couple frames faster this install with the newer updates. I'll report back after a bit! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you guys think of my crysis text art? lol none has ever commented


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

I said it looked funny on the first page  Its pretty cool tho!


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

What's the 'lite' version again? Is that the mod for XP/DX9?

I'm starting to notice that no matter whether using 1.0/1.1/1.2 I get same performance. As with 2x, 4x, 8x AA. I also unfortunatley gain nothing from using the .cfg Jrob posted. It actually looks like the shading is dumbed down. 

I suppose I have to install the other card then  ;moans;


----------



## Jeno (Jul 27, 2008)

you should have put r_useedgeaa equal to 4 instead of 2,
looks much and doesn't take too many frames off! 
actually i have a strong feeling that turning the AA on manually is way more frame-friendly then turning it on via the options menu!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

You get 2x free AA with HD 4800's so thats what I use


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

newconroer said:


> What's the 'lite' version again? Is that the mod for XP/DX9?



Nope, same almost as the regular, with some water quality, reflections, and view distance turned down from what I noticed. It looks like 98% the same as the "full" one, with a gain in FPS.

@Shadow, I sure don't get free 2xAA, I get -10FPS if I turn on AA


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

newconroer said:


> What's the 'lite' version again? Is that the mod for XP/DX9?
> 
> I'm starting to notice that no matter whether using 1.0/1.1/1.2 I get same performance. As with 2x, 4x, 8x AA. I also unfortunatley gain nothing from using the .cfg Jrob posted. It actually looks like the shading is dumbed down.
> 
> I suppose I have to install the other card then  ;moans;



If you want to use nvida's AA disable the cmd r_UseEdgeAA=2 in my autoexec.

The folders specify xp users or vista for both version


Jeno, i don't think r_useEdgeAA= goes past the value 2.

Just type a cmd in the console like this;

r_useedgeaa=? it will tell you what it does and the diff parameters..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Nope, same almost as the regular, with some water quality, reflections, and view distance turned down from what I noticed. It looks like 98% the same as the "full" one, with a gain in FPS.
> 
> @Shadow, I sure don't get free 2xAA, I get -10FPS if I turn on AA



Your cards broke then cause I got 2x free aa in all games.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

If you guys want additional fps gain like about 3-4, add these cmds to the autoexec under postprocessing effects. You want even notice the diff, textures will even look a lot sharper from a distance.

r_ColorGradingDOF=0
r_depthoffield=1

I already have the r_depthoffield cmd added just change it to 1


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

Shouldn't r_MultiGPU=2  be at 1 or 0 ?


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Nope, same almost as the regular, with some water quality, reflections, and view distance turned down from what I noticed. It looks like 98% the same as the "full" one, with a gain in FPS.
> 
> @Shadow, I sure don't get free 2xAA, I get -10FPS if I turn on AA




Which is the distance command?

Did a final run earlier.

Can't say I'm dissapointed in the results! Somewhere I gained 2.5 FPS!  



EDIT: Forgot that after the patches,  forcing AF no longer causes texture anomalies on flora; so at 16x I got no performance hit..big YAY! for that; I couldn't stand the murky textures.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Shouldn't r_MultiGPU=2  be at 1 or 0 ?



0= disabled
1= extra overhead to allow sli or crossfire
2= automatic detection


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

After all is said and done, there's one thing that really sticks out no matter what level of visual quality you have set, and that is the aliasing of flora/trees. Supersampling AA should help this, and fortunatley with the 280 there's no hit on performance, however it's not nearly as potent as Edgeblurring set to level 2. It really does do justice to the scenery as the trees no longer stand out. Yet you can't run it with FSAA on, which means you suffer all the other 'jaggies.'

That really really really dissapoints me; the one thing I really wanted fixed, and it's a massive compromise.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree, can't have both though. Same goes for AF, you have to disable r_usepom=1 to get AF to work which sucks, cause most like the parallax occlusion mapping on the ground textures.

you could buy three 280's and play @ 1680x1050 with 16Q


----------



## newconroer (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know about the AF, I haven't disabled POM, and just forced it through the driver.

Is it in turn forcing pom off? How do I check again?

Though I'm getting some odd problems now. Textures are late loading and popping up all over the place and the game crashes randomly.


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

No it wont turn pom off, but I dont think AF will work with pom enabled...Try restarting if textures are loading late  crysis can get screwy after messing with the cmds.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sure you know what you're doing Jrob, I was wondering if you messed with the Geometry Instancing and texture/water occlusion lines and if they did any good? Your Extreme 1.2 is working so well now I haven't even wanted to open it up!

I may try 16AF, but I'm getting solid 35FPS, peaking around 50 and dipping to low 20's on occasion...lol the reason I was in the 25-30range was due to the fact I was Folding w/the GPU2 client! 

Keep up the good work man! Also, I meant to mention this earlier, I dig the text art man!


----------



## Jrob (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for teh  man 

Im working on some wicked art for warhead.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Your cards broke then cause I got 2x free aa in all games.



Could you run a bench of Crysis with and without AA please, I'm curious to see if it is broke


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

When I get it back from rma I would happy to


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When I get it back from rma I would happy to



Ohh yea, haha...forgot about that

I'ma post some no-AA/2xAA bench's, maybe I'm just seeing things


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

I sure wish I had this free 2xAA


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Try other games with 2x AA and tell me how that goes! I hope I dont get one without the magic 2x aa.. crap..

Maybe its vista cause your on XP..


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

Still not shabby results man, and I'm sure in future drivers things will improve.

Well he's in vista, maybe there's an ATI trick for the DX10 version? That or his sys specs is incorrect..or he dual boots. I'll have to run that bench on mine, I'm running very high + 1.2 extreme high mod, and getting around 35FPS in game...granted the bench will probably score lower, but this 260 is a decent graphics cruncher...might have to OC it though, if I hit the EVGA FTW 260 speeds, I could see close to stock GTX280 performance from what I've read...I'll find out for sure tho!


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Still not shabby results man, and I'm sure in future drivers things will improve.
> 
> Well he's in vista, maybe there's an ATI trick for the DX10 version? That or his sys specs is incorrect..or he dual boots. I'll have to run that bench on mine, I'm running very high + 1.2 extreme high mod, and getting around 35FPS in game...granted the bench will probably score lower, but this 260 is a decent graphics cruncher...might have to OC it though, if I hit the EVGA FTW 260 speeds, I could see close to stock GTX280 performance from what I've read...I'll find out for sure tho!



I'm running XP. DX9 with all DX10 Cvars and MotionBlur=5 is the same as DX10 on Vista. For that bench, I ran my own simple .cfg, so I can run MotionBlur=5....I can't with Jrob's.

@Shadow, I ran Vista 64, and 32 with this card....same thing, just lower results


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

What about other games tho?


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about other games tho?



Not sure, I'll check right after supper...Nom nom nom


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome.. The games I tested and worked were, World in Conflict(maxed out DX10), Team Fortress 2(and Hl2 Ep2, same engine w/e), Call of Duty 4 and 2, STALKER, Crysis and Hellgate.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Awesome.. The games I tested and worked were, World in Conflict(maxed out DX10), Team Fortress 2(and Hl2 Ep2, same engine w/e), Call of Duty 4 and 2, STALKER, Crysis and Hellgate.



I have....Crysis, and I just finished CoD4. That's all that I have ATM....Net has been half out for a week, or I would have HL2 and all my steam games, can hardly download a 2MB file


----------



## Jrob (Jul 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I'm sure you know what you're doing Jrob, I was wondering if you messed with the Geometry Instancing and texture/water occlusion lines and if they did any good?



Its already set at r_GeomInstancing=1 by default, I would leave it at that. I havn't messed with those cmds much.

If you guys find the waves of the water effects to much like in small ponds, change the cmd.

e_phys_ocean_cell=0.2 to 0.5


Thanks for all the feedback guys, im leaving out of state on business tomorrow, I'll try to answer any troubles you may have with the config when I get time. I'll have my lappy

Here is a nice spreadsheet of the cmds by MADBoris;
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/8375/crysiscvarsvy9.gif


----------



## Jrob (Jul 29, 2008)

*updated first page with BBCode: so its easy to see which cmd to change if getting kicking while playing online with the configs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Getting my HD 4850 back from RMA today. Gonna do some vanilla 1.2.2 crysis runs then Extreme then Extreme Lite.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Reinstalls Crysis* haha. Looking forward to testing this.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Its awesome trust me! Your rig should probably use the lite version tho. Probably pushing it with a AMD!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2008)

ill push this little chip to its limits  You never know, it might die, "Forcing" me to buy a Q6600. I cant imagine how heart-destroying that would be


----------



## newconroer (Aug 1, 2008)

What's the variables behind Crysis losing frames when you're moving; not necessarily side to side - setting off motion blur - but simply forward and backwards? I sat still and was holding 30 fps, then moved along a path and it dropped by at least 8; sit still again and it shoots back up?

I was thinking motion blur on objects, but it's not seen by the naked eye, so it's worth removing; I have a variable in mind that might be linked to it, just wondering if anyone has an idea?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2008)

newconroer said:


> What's the variables behind Crysis losing frames when you're moving; not necessarily side to side - setting off motion blur - but simply forward and backwards? I sat still and was holding 30 fps, then moved along a path and it dropped by at least 8; sit still again and it shoots back up?
> 
> I was thinking motion blur on objects, but it's not seen by the naked eye, so it's worth removing; I have a variable in mind that might be linked to it, just wondering if anyone has an idea?



its because its having to render things as you move - stood still its free to render just what in your FOV and nothing else - in movement you FOV is adjusting every second, add particles + motion blur and you have one hell of a high demand for computing power, hence the drop.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 1, 2008)

Right, I meant beyond that.

Because I've been able to make some adjustments and in that same very spot, my card will lock the FPS at 30 and cease to move at all; where as before as you know it would drop then shoot back up.

Though I didn't find any direct variable I don't believe; just an accumulation of other fine tuning.

I think I'm done with modifying Crysis now.

1920X1200
Edge AA level 2
16 AF
Vsync

FPS rating:
32.4 Beach bench
31.1 Assault bench

30-35 in shrubbery, occasional dip to high 20s.
Non shrubbery, 35-45+
Battle, 25-30, intermittent low 20s with massive explosions.


All Very High except:

Physics - High (for obvious reasons, it's unecessary beyond that)
Shadows (Custom)
Post Processing (Custom, equivilant to Very High due to Edge AA)

con_restricted=0
d3d9_TripleBuffering=1
r_UseEdgeAA=2
r_UsePom=0
r_MultiGPU=0
sys_physics_CPU=1
r_ColorGrading=1
r_DepthOfField=1
r_MotionBlur=1
r_TexturesStreaming=0
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16
e_particles_thread=1
es_OnDemandPhysics=1
gpu_particle_physics=1
r_GeomInstancing=1
r_ColorGradingDOF=0
r_SSAO=1
e_lods=1
e_proc_vegetation=1


GTX is at stock clocks

177.41 Vista 64



@Kursah, if you want to squeeze some more performance using Jrob's as a base, I can send you over some stuff. 30+FPS in the forest on Very High is nothing to shake a stick at !



To all : Please thank Jrob if you like this build, as it was based on his, and his advice. Also remember that several of the lighting adjustments found in his build will still be applicable, and with minimal frame loss.
I've kept mine basic as more of a base to start with.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its awesome trust me! Your rig should probably use the lite version tho. Probably pushing it with a AMD!



Im glad you like it Shadow. If any of you have any suggestions or changes that should be made to the config, please post them here.

I would like to improve the extreme and lite versions as much as possible. There is still some room for improvement on the configs im sure, mainly the lite version. I really like the image qaulity of the extreme, I think its where it needs to be...however if im missing a command that can improve the fps without killing the image quality please let me knoe.


Thanks,
Jman


----------



## Kursah (Aug 2, 2008)

You have both dialed in pretty well IMO, there's always room for improvement, but I'll leave that to you and be content with what you provide! I'm still very impressed thus far!


----------



## Jrob (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 2, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Im glad you like it Shadow. If any of you have any suggestions or changes that should be made to the config, please post them here.
> 
> I would like to improve the extreme and lite versions as much as possible. There is still some room for improvement on the configs im sure, mainly the lite version. I really like the image qaulity of the extreme, I think its where it needs to be...however if im missing a command that can improve the fps without killing the image quality please let me knoe.
> 
> ...



I think the main improvements will be found in fine tuning the 'spec' levels. I.e. if I want overall Very High post processing, but only for the sake of Edge AA, then I need to find the other variables within post processing, that I can tone down, in order to save on performance.

High to Very High post processing can cost up to say 3-6 frames for some people in a beach benchmark. You could probably keep the post processing which would cost 2-4 frames, but modify the configuration in more detail in order to retain the remaning two frames.

And another example would be with Shader Quality. It's the thing that makes most noticeable performance and visual difference(s). Setting a complete list of Q_ShaderGlass=, Q_ShaderMetal=, Q_ShaderVegetation=    etc. would allow you to define Very High shaders for things you want, and lower quality for things you don't want thus keeping image quality but increasing performance.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 4, 2008)

I found a few things to improve this autoexec without loss of image quality, look for an *update in the following week


----------



## Jrob (Aug 10, 2008)

Here some pics of 1.3 coming in a few days. Improved performance greatly on the lite config and somewhat on the extreme


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Here some pics of 1.3 coming in a few days. Improved performance greatly on the lite config and somewhat on the extreme



That's just gorgeous Jrob... ya think i can run it on my vista 64 bit system this time with out any crashes (re-install the o/s)?


----------



## Jeno (Aug 10, 2008)

wow that is amazing!!! i cant wait!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Just get it rite for vista 64 Jrob lol.... i have so much stuff on my PC and takes like more than half a day to re-install the O/S.... i wont install your patch till i know it wont bugger sh^t up this time for me.... thank's man.... and yes i cant believe how great your makin the graphix for this game


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> That's just gorgeous Jrob... ya think i can run it on my vista 64 bit system this time with out any crashes (re-install the o/s)?



I never had any issues w/Vista x64 and JRob's mods thus far, I do use the x64 game launcher too...but I'm sure you also do. Wonder what is giving you issues...I guess it could be the cfg file, but I have yet to get a crash from Crysis or his modded cfg file, plus performance is pretty good imo.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I never had any issues w/Vista x64 and JRob's mods thus far, I do use the x64 game launcher too...but I'm sure you also do. Wonder what is giving you issues...I guess it could be the cfg file, but I have yet to get a crash from Crysis or his modded cfg file, plus performance is pretty good imo.


game launcher? well im still to shy to go Jrob's way but i  don't know what happened that day.... it may have been a number of things but in no way am i saying the patch is no good.... i am however happy to see a fellow vista 64 user not having any problems with the update from the MAN!!!
when i decide to run the patch i'll for sure ask for detailed instruction's on how and where to install the patch.... Keep up the great work Jrob.... loving the visuals so far man


----------



## Jrob (Aug 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Just get it rite for vista 64 Jrob lol.... i have so much stuff on my PC and takes like more than half a day to re-install the O/S.... i wont install your patch till i know it wont bugger sh^t up this time for me.... thank's man.... and yes i cant believe how great your makin the graphix for this game



Whats your issues? Its just a config file,  it shouldn't bugger up your system

I think the prob is something else, thousands have used it already with the gamecopyworld link and crymod, only two compliants about vista 64 and it was a window mode bug, which i updated the readme files. Thanks to sneakypete for finding that fix...

fullinfusion let me know exactly whats the bugs, pm them to me or post it here please.

regards,
jman


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

The install is as easy as copy and paste...then run the game and go afiak, that's all I did, all my settings were already at Very HI and my resolution was set...worked perfectly from the first attempt and still works great to this day.

As-far-as the Crysis x64 launcher, go into the install folder, and then into the bin64 folder, the Crysis.exe in there is for the x64.

Also what version are you patched up to?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Jrob said:


> Whats your issues? Its just a config file,  it shouldn't bugger up your system
> 
> I think the prob is something else, thousands have used it already with the gamecopyworld link and crymod, only two compliants about vista 64 and it was a window mode bug, which i updated the readme files. Thanks to sneakypete for finding that fix...
> 
> ...


Ok Jrob.... i'll install the game tomorrow and after it's in i'll PM or msg you in here and get detailed instructions on what game patch to download after the install and what to do next.... like i said it could've been a number of things on my end that happened that day...
Thanks man


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Kursah said:


> The install is as easy as copy and paste...then run the game and go afiak, that's all I did, all my settings were already at Very HI and my resolution was set...worked perfectly from the first attempt and still works great to this day.
> 
> As-far-as the Crysis x64 launcher, go into the install folder, and then into the bin64 folder, the Crysis.exe in there is for the x64.
> 
> Also what version are you patched up to?


i havent installed the game since.... i dont plan on playing online so if ya'll wouldn't mind walking me through the install(what to check) and update process it would be greatly appreciated...thank you


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

I patched up to 1.2.1 iirc, the 1.2 patch can update 1.0 and 1.1, so get that and the 1.2.1 and you'll be updated to what I play at.

Trust me man, this is all a lot easier, detailed instructions for the patch is:
Download patch, execute patch. K? Good.

The Mod:
Download mod
unrar mod
read the README, decide what version you want to use,
COPY the autoexec.cfg of the chosen version, go to the install DIR, i.e. mine is
D:\Games\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis

Then go into the GAME directory and PASTE the autoexec.cfg and run the game normally. It is completely reversable if you remove the autoexec.cfg file, I've read on the mod of Crysis in this way, and it's a pretty neat implementation...quite a bit of info to sort through, thankfully JRob is motivated to create such a good mod in this method!

That's all I did!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 10, 2008)

Quick 1.3 preview from me, more to come in a few gotta do some things first.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone know a good screen cap program I just push a button and it makes a screen shot? FRAPS only does BMPs and doesn't save 90% of the time I push the button to cap it..


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

TPU Capture maybe? 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.8.html

That should work for what you need and upload them here, so it's pretty damn convenient imo.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know a good screen cap program I just push a button and it makes a screen shot? FRAPS only does BMPs and doesn't save 90% of the time I push the button to cap it..



Just use crysis, hit the f12 key if that doesn't work try print screen key.

Then go into "your" documents folder, my games folder, then you should see crysis folder with screenshots


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 10, 2008)

New Extreme Config 1.3 shots by me, I know I cant take good shots still look great tho!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some version v1.3 Extreme Lite screens  Using a HD 3870(its x2 but crossfire does nothing for crysis ) and core2 e6400 @ 2.6ghz.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 10, 2008)

just release the dam thing already!!!!!


----------



## Jrob (Aug 10, 2008)

I have to test to ensure compatibility Jeno...last thing I want is to crash peeps computers. I have a select few testing 1.3 with different operating systems, gpu's, etc.


1.3 extreme verison pics * click on these hi res shots


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jrob said:


> I have to test to ensure compatibility Jeno...last thing I want is to crash peeps computers. I have a select few testing 1.3 with different operating systems, gpu's, etc.
> 
> 
> 1.3 extreme verison pics * click on these hi res shots



i dont mind testing it if its in its final stages. Dont mind crashing, if my setup is one you want to try on?

Nice work mate, just been playing around with 1.2 for last couple of hours.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 11, 2008)

Send me over some code if you want Jrob, I'll give it a run vs my config.

I noticed recently that forcing AF through the driver can cause up to 10fps loss!


----------



## Jrob (Aug 11, 2008)

Cryteks needs to release a patch so we can play with pom=1 and af at the same time


----------



## Jeno (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i too am good to test some code if you want!
xp 32bit + 9600gt


----------



## Jeno (Aug 11, 2008)

CRYSIS Ultra High Quality 1.3.1 on my unoverclocked 9600gt







words can not describe how great 1.3 looks... well that's not true, it had me shouting the 'F' word alot while staring open-mouthed at the screen!
I haven't found a good reason to oc.... till now


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

ok im going to install crysis now... i'll be back soon after for instructions and what game patch do i install?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

1.2.1 is the latest and the best. Be sure to get the extreme patch, but make sure you use the lite one with your card, helps performance ALOT. And the 1.3 version that im testing you should be good with the full extreme version cause my 3870X2 is working fine with the 1.3 extreme but even better with 1.3 lite


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 1.2.1 is the latest and the best. Be sure to get the extreme patch, but make sure you use the lite one with your card, helps performance ALOT. And the 1.3 version that im testing you should be good with the full extreme version cause my 3870X2 is working fine with the 1.3 extreme but even better with 1.3 lite


thank you but can you give me the link for the patches i need?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

http://files.filefront.com/Crysis+v12+Patch/;9766468;/fileinfo.html

Crysis 1.2, you dont need 1.2.1 unless your going online cause all it has is a server patch thing. 

heres extreme patch
http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905&lim=0

Use Lite for your 3870x2 for now. 1.3 isn't released yet


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://files.filefront.com/Crysis+v12+Patch/;9766468;/fileinfo.html
> 
> Crysis 1.2, you dont need 1.2.1 unless your going online cause all it has is a server patch thing.
> 
> ...


ok im not going online so i want 1.2 update and also the extreme patch? or just either one?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

The extreme patch has a config that you just drop in your crysis folder


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The extreme patch has a config that you just drop in your crysis folder


ok just dowloading the 1.2 patch... and going to try it... thanks again....


----------



## v-zero (Aug 11, 2008)

Any chance of getting ahold of the pre-release 1.3 lite config Jrob? I have plenty of experience with these things so I'm not worried about stability... I'm running Vista 64 at the moment.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeno said:


> CRYSIS Ultra High Quality 1.3.1 on my unoverclocked 9600gt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People need to stop over exaggerating. About the only NOTICEABLE difference is some of the lighting. Everything else is generally overlooked, or it's just too subtle to notice. That doesn't mean it's not worth fixing or tweaking, but you need to stop painting Jrob into a corner, as if he's fleshing out entirely new textures for the game, like Qarl did for his texture packs for Oblivion.

Jrob's doing something entirely different, and doesn't need unwarranted pressure.


The setup are either a lite version for people who want things to look a little bit better, but are still running at lower settings; - or the extreme, for people who want things to look even better, despite whatever performance hit they may take (regardless of whatever relief Jrob provides through certain variables in the configs).

So, if you're the former, then this is nice, you get some better visuals, but nothing 'extreme.'

And if you're the latter, you already know what Crysis looks like on Very High, and config adjustments, no matter how 'extreme,' does not have a stark result of night and day.


The best thing you can do for Jrob, other tuners, and yourselves, is to actually pay attention to what he's doing, and compare performance vs image quality based on your tastes. You might just find that say with Shaders at 'High' and Post Processing at 'High' you enjoy how the game looks more, then you can add a custom variable of ColorGrading which you enjoy even more, but you can retain the performance of 'High' Post Processing, by setting particular variables pertaining to Post Processing itself.


I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but blanketed and nonsenical claims of the game looks 'so much better,' is so unnecessary and only confuses people who are looking fur custom configuration files.

Crysis tweaking has been going on before it was even on the shelves, and it's been plenty of time now that anyone of us could already have used custom setups and have played the game through multiple times; but some of us for whatever reasons DIDN'T. Jrob isn't the creator, but he's someone who's interested and dedicated to working on it, and through his advancements, spawned my interest, and from that interest and his guidance spawned a setup that works for me both image quality wise and performance wise. The game runs much better, and it looks slightly better. And that was my goal. However NOTHING will make the game look extremely better than it does on Very High and it's not Jrob's responsibility to achieve such a goal. 

He has my thanks for what he's done, not for what he hasn't done.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The extreme patch has a config that you just drop in your crysis folder


ok 1.2 patch has installed..... now what?.... sorry i just wana get the install rite the first time...
i didnt download the extreme yet.... ummm also since im using vista 64 do i always need to go into the game folder and open the 64 launcher? can i make a short cut for it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

The readme has install instructions and use the x86(32bit) launcher its more stable.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 11, 2008)

newconroer said:


> People need to stop over exaggerating. About the only NOTICEABLE difference is some of the lighting. Everything else is generally overlooked, or it's just too subtle to notice. That doesn't mean it's not worth fixing or tweaking, but you need to stop painting Jrob into a corner, as if he's fleshing out entirely new textures for the game, like Qarl did for his texture packs for Oblivion.
> 
> Jrob's doing something entirely different, and doesn't need unwarranted pressure.
> 
> ...



QFT;

Here's what im been working on since 1.2, found some new cmds lastnight that makes a hugh diff with reflections.


These are same tod's, I used the quick save feature to compare. Click on them for full res to compare.


*Default VeryHigh:*






*Extreme 1.3:*


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

Console games already look like that.lol jk


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay here are some quick screenies between versions (1.3r is 1.3b with jrob reflection extra)

Havent had a chance to compare Fps yet, or take more screenies, but jrob's feel smoother than Very High.
You can see the difference in draw distances big time!
(@ jrob, where do you go to see those extra reflections, I had a look around, maybe I wasnt looking in the right place.)

All these were taken on the rig in my specs on DX10 64bit.

From left to right;

Vanilla Very High, 1.2, 1.3b, 1.3r


----------



## Jrob (Aug 12, 2008)

to see the extra reflections you have to go close to trees near water. I could increase the draw distance on that but performance goes downhill.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 13, 2008)

you'll notice im running low on frames here, should have spent $50 extra and got the 8800gt >:#
oh well still looks amazing, great work Jrob


----------



## Kursah (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks great and 28FPS in crysis is still playable imo! 9600GT's are pretty powerful little cards, especially considering they've only got 64 shaders!

I love 1.3 so far JRob! I haven't taken any screens yet, but it does seem to improve on your overall goal of how very high should look, this mod is doing very well! It also does seem to have a little better FPS too! Dunno if that was drivers or your cfg or both! Either way, the game looks great!


----------



## Jeno (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah its playable... but still i would have liked a few more frames.
im experimenting with oc's at the moment, i seem to have taken it rly personally that i cant play my favorite game with ultra maxed out grafix


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay here are some benches. Comparing Vanilla all on Very High, and Jrob's latest 1.3beta he sent me



> All were performed using these settings for the Benchmark tool:
> 
> Beginning Run #1 on Map-harbor, Demo-Assault_Harbor
> DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
> Demo Loops=4, Time Of Day= 5



Average FPS on vanilla: 25.546

Average FPS on 1.3b:    23.825

Which considering the difference in quality is nothing! If anything Jrob's feels smoother for some reason 

Gonna find some nice screenshots to take, showing off the water reflections and post them up in a bit.

nice work Jrob!


----------



## tomcug (Aug 13, 2008)

Jrob, can you send me your latest code? I'd really like to test that.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeno said:


> you'll notice im running low on frames here, should have spent $50 extra and got the 8800gt >:#
> oh well still looks amazing, great work Jrob



Which config lite or extreme?


----------



## Jeno (Aug 14, 2008)

extreme i think.... which one did you send me?


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

Jrob, thanks for sending me your latest code. I've just tested lite version and it's stable like a rock. About image quality, my words can't desribe this what I've seen. It's simply extremely good image quality. There are some screens:


----------



## tomcug (Aug 14, 2008)

I've just finished benching and results are pretty amazing. There they are:

2008-08-14 18:27:07 - XP
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX9 1280x1024, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 50.27s, Average FPS: 39.79
    Min FPS: 17.94 at frame 139, Max FPS: 52.76 at frame 1007
    Average Tri/Sec: -32698074, Tri/Frame: -821799
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.12


----------



## exo17 (Aug 14, 2008)

I tried out the 1.2 and you can see a significant difference from the default high/very high - good job Jrob


----------



## Jrob (Aug 14, 2008)

tomcug said:


> Jrob, thanks for sending me your latest code. I've just tested lite version and it's stable like a rock. About image quality, my words can't desribe this what I've seen. It's simply extremely good image quality. There are some screens:







exo17 said:


> I tried out the 1.2 and you can see a significant difference from the default high/very high - good job Jrob




Thanks guys! Those screens look really good tomcug, makes me wanna load up Crysis and start playin again


----------



## Jrob (Aug 18, 2008)

****update*

*Changelog:*


*Version 1.3:*

* Fixed performance drop with beams, (i.e.) flashlights, and headlights
* Improved performance on lite version.
* Improved reflections on both version.
* Lite version can be used online now.
* Added new cvars & updated readme's. 


Peeps please try the lite config,  its been improved  greatly with performance / image quality relation.

The extreme version has only minor changes,  its strictly for sli-systems and future hardware. If anyone has any issues or bugs please inform me, thanks to everyone who  
tested and others who helped me improve these configs. 


Regards,
Jman


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

I just tried the extreme version on my system and it runs amazingly! Should i try the lite version instead? I just want maximum in yo face mak you nut in your PJs graphics 

Question, it set all my settings from very high to custom. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2008)

jrob I installed the 1.3lite on my PC just now and all was good. I did find however, I had forgottent to turn on fraps. So I alt + tab out and turn it on and returned to the windowed mode. Im sure this time it wasnt the install of the file but me causing the issue by alt tabbing!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> jrob I installed the 1.3lite on my PC just now and all was good. I did find however, I had forgottent to turn on fraps. So I alt + tab out and turn it on and returned to the windowed mode. Im sure this time it wasnt the install of the file but me causing the issue by alt tabbing!



Crysis does that, it did it to me before jrob's file.
One Alt-tab puts it in windowed mode, another drops it to desktop.
Then when you launch Crysis again, it will be in windowed mode, you can just Alt+Enter to get it back to Fullscreen.

Really good work though Jrob!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Crysis does that, it did it to me before jrob's file.
> One Alt-tab puts it in windowed mode, another drops it to desktop.
> Then when you launch Crysis again, it will be in windowed mode, you can just Alt+Enter to get it back to Fullscreen.
> 
> Really good work though Jrob!



Irealize how it works. Jrob had asked me thro PM about it last time, and I remembered the issue happening, just not the timeline. With this instal I was more careful; to see what had cause my issue! 

IIRC it was others who were reporting this issue was based on his config. I was more or less confirmning it wasnt!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Irealize how it works. Jrob had asked me thro PM about it last time, and I remembered the issue happening, just not the timeline. With this instal I was more careful; to see what had cause my issue!
> 
> IIRC it was others who were reporting this issue was based on his config. I was more or less confirmning it wasnt!



I guessed you would prob know, but i put it up incase others had the same problem and didnt know how to. 

Only issue I have found, which afaik is a crysis issue than this config issue. is that whenever there is a new autoexec placed in the crysis folder, it runs in windowed mode on the first run. it did this with my own custom config, and every time I tried a different version of jrobs.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

does this work on my 4850 and proc ?


----------



## Jrob (Aug 18, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I guessed you would prob know, but i put it up incase others had the same problem and didnt know how to.
> 
> Only issue I have found, which afaik is a crysis issue than this config issue. is that whenever there is a new autoexec placed in the crysis folder, it runs in windowed mode on the first run. it did this with my own custom config, and every time I tried a different version of jrobs.



There is a command "r_fullscreen=1" for Crysis to bad I found after I updated 

+r_Fullscreen 1 you can add that in the target line as well... Right click on the shortcut and hit properties put in +r_Fullscreen 1 after the quotes, make a space right before plus sign.


snuif09, try the lite config should be fine.


Thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 18, 2008)

I am just about to buy the game today, I played the demo ages ago and TBH at the time, was not particularily impressed, I have heard that the game isnt particularily CPU bound as in, on a C2D, anything upwards of about 3.2gig makes no performance difference......taking into account my specs (my overclocked 260 should take me beyond stock 280 perf), should I try 1.3 from the off or just go with the standard game, will my setup with a 19xx resolution handle 1.3 better than the standard game config?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 18, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> does this work on my 4850 and proc ?



Lite works fine on mine. Try OCing the cpu a bit tho, that might kill you!


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

k forgot to edit it but its running at 3.0ghz now


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just out of interest Jrob, is the lite config still a higher spec than very high?

Cheers, might try lite out if thats so, it started to lag a little (still playable) when I got to that hostage bit, with the beach and mines and stuff.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 18, 2008)

After much comparison of famous author's configs, and Jrobs, I've decided to keep a lot of the object, vegetation, shadow and lighting variables, fine tune them some more to my liking, then throw on proper full AF, with SSAO, 4xaa or EdgeAA 2x and a few budget variables for extra performance, all while under XP.

As previously mentioned, some shaders need to be tuned to the point where you get the "Very High" features you want, and then strip down the rest, but unfortunatley this is ultimatley not possible.

The only real way to ensure this is to run under XP "High" then manually set your increased variables at the higher levels you wish.


If you slim Very High really hard, right to the point where you're about to lose your image quality, you can gain a good 10-20fps. You can turn right around and run it in XP, and gain 30-40fps. Slap in the variables you really want, and you're back down to 10-20fps but with the increased IQ. Doing that in Vista can make the game almost unplayabale again.

The really 'soft' or extreme lighting that we saw from Crysis promos and etc. are just not attainable, as the shaders are missing entirely. With Warhead being released, I doubt we'll ever see the patch that was promised to us, which was to include those shaders or a.k.a. the "extreme" version.

So if you're looking at Jrob's stuff thinking, 'well this doesn't improve performance, it makes it worse overall, but I still want to USE it, then try running it in XP."

Also, if anyone hasn't already noticed, there's a heavy dithering effect at night time when in Vista. Using XP makes that go away. In some ways it helps create realism, but the amount used is a bit too much.

Below I've included two screens representing the lighting, shadows, overall color grade, intensity, contrast and vegetation blending I'm using. Pardon if it seems lower res, TPU isn't showing it in 1920.


----------



## Jrob (Aug 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am just about to buy the game today, I played the demo ages ago and TBH at the time, was not particularily impressed, I have heard that the game isnt particularily CPU bound as in, on a C2D, anything upwards of about 3.2gig makes no performance difference......taking into account my specs (my overclocked 260 should take me beyond stock 280 perf), should I try 1.3 from the off or just go with the standard game, will my setup with a 19xx resolution handle 1.3 better than the standard game config?



I recommend you play the first time without any configs. Once you get bored of it try playing it with my config,  you might prefer the new lighting and extra's 

BTW make sure to get the latest patches 1.2 & 1.2.1




alexp999 said:


> Just out of interest Jrob, is the lite config still a higher spec than very high?
> 
> Cheers, might try lite out if thats so, it started to lag a little (still playable) when I got to that hostage bit, with the beach and mines and stuff.



Yes it still is above very high, some cmds are only high to low like the physics, only way to improve the performance that way. The cmd at the very top of my config "sys_specFull" forces every other cmd to veryhigh thats not in the config.


----------



## dipsta (Aug 22, 2008)

dud wonder if u can help getting very very low fps in crysis using benchmarking tool and your fix, about 11fps, just upgrading to crsysis 1.2 patch, well see if that fixes anything. But am currently running 8.8 catalyst and cards (4850) in xfire at 690/1090


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

still haven't had the balls to try it again jrob.... any feed back on the patch with the new cat 8.8 vista 64 drivers yet?


----------



## Jrob (Aug 23, 2008)

Fusion, just try the lite version it wont mess up your computer


----------



## Jrob (Aug 23, 2008)

dipsta said:


> dud wonder if u can help getting very very low fps in crysis using benchmarking tool and your fix, about 11fps, just upgrading to crsysis 1.2 patch, well see if that fixes anything. But am currently running 8.8 catalyst and cards (4850) in xfire at 690/1090



dipsta, im sorry man been real busy. Which config your using lite or extreme? you should get more than 10fps using lite


----------



## newconroer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Rob, I'm running into one last problem with setting up IQ. I've noticed it before, but always assumed that once I started using driver AF full time, that it would go away.

I am speaking about the filtering resolution of shadows. 

And there is a gentleman here who made a small post about it :

http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23367


I already knew the affects of increasing the shadow map resolution in the past - it increases the detail while simultaneously making them clearer from farther away, however they still have a nasty dithering filter over them.

AF even at 16x does not solve it. It actually has no affect on the shadow texture filter. I've looked for a variable to link something to it, but had no luck.


----------



## Jrob (Oct 6, 2008)

I never use AF with Crysis, I think it looks fine w/o it. I worked with the shadows a lot on my config, you can try changing the cmd "r_shadowjittering" higher values will blurr shadows, lower values will have sharper effects but with rougher edges.

Here some pics of the shadows in my current version.













I've started working with Warhead today, that damn hurricane left me w/o internet and power for nearly to weeks Here some pics of the new logo art for the autoexec lol.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 7, 2008)

The built in AF of Crysis works sometimes, and most times it doesn't.

Having a proper minium 8x really does go a long ways. It doesn't just clear up the ground textures, but it stops all the little vegetation from popping up out of nowhere. The first time I played Crysis that aggrivated me, and always had. 

Though I'm not sure why the comment about not using AF?

It's irrelevant, or at least it seems, as I stated, the shadows are not affected by normal AF.


I do use jittering (BTW 0.1 or 10000 results in the same quality, it's either ON or OFF) as well as shadow blur. It's not the edges that are the problem, it's the whole shadow.

As per the link I gave with those pictures, you can see that up close, half of the shadow is rendered fully, and the other half has a texturing film over it.

I'm going to try and run without a config and see if it still does it.


EDIT: No, same problem. The only thing that resolves it, is increasing the shadow texture size; a minimum of 2048 is needed to make it in the comfortable zone, so I don't see the shadow filtering bit; but that's pretty killer on the performance and even then, it's not static, it's dynamic, so depending on your angle and dinstance from the shadow, it increased or decreases.


I've added a screen here to better detail the problem. The lines indicate where you can see the filtering line begin an end, the arrows point out the detail on each side. RED=BAD ; BLUE=GOOD.


----------



## Jrob (Oct 7, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I do use jittering (BTW 0.1 or 10000 results in the same quality, it's either ON or OFF) as well as shadow blur. It's not the edges that are the problem, it's the whole shadow.
> 
> As per the link I gave with those pictures, you can see that up close, half of the shadow is rendered fully, and the other half has a texturing film over it.



Hey newconroer, 

I see what you mean man, FYI though the cmd "r_shadowjittering does change the quality a lot. I don't have the problem of those pics in that link nor in your pic. I suggest double your check your config, are you using any custom e_gsm cmds?

Here's some pics of what r_shadowjittering does.

*r_shadowjittering=0*





*r_shadowjittering=1.5*





*r_shadowjittering=2.5*


----------



## newconroer (Oct 7, 2008)

I sorted it by adding e_gsm_range= X

However before that, I had also used e_gsm_lods_num= x  and I couldn't figure out why my performance was going down so badly. Leaving that for the game to decide was they key.

So I have full AF on, and still getting better FPS than with POM on; shadows fixed, and I think I've preserved all my long range details.



Thanks for mentiong the gsm!


BTW: Shadow Jitter as previously mentioned is on or off for me, and I've seen this reported elsewhere;(might be an XP vs Vista thing) and shadow blur seems to do nothing. My only dislike of jittering, is that it dithers the edges of shadows, especially at a distance, making them look really low res and fuzzy; however maybe shadow blur only works with jittering off?

Does Warhead require POM off for AF to work?


----------



## Jrob (Oct 8, 2008)

^ I think so man haven't tested that yet, im sure its the same as Crysis.


----------



## Jrob (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been working on TOD (modification) for Crysis since last week, here are some pics of the first lvl Island.

This TOD will have realistic fog in the mornings and improved night lighting, and day times, and water effects will also change.


*Vanilla VH Default TOD:*







*First light, TOD & config:*
Changed fog settings for sunrise and lighting in these pics.
















*night shot:*







I've have started on other levels and should be done in a month or so, depending on how busy i get with my job


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good man. Is there a performance hit with the added fog? 

I Like your work I've been using your configs for the last few days.


----------



## Jrob (Oct 16, 2008)

^performance will be the same, so no the fog doesn't hinder in anyway, I just tested this and had 35fps in the above pics.


----------

